# Anyone Know What This Is?



## Graybeard (May 23, 2014)




----------



## SENC (May 23, 2014)

Watchamacallit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2014)

I would like to see more pics of it, especially from the front of it. A close up pick of the id name tag would help also.


----------



## Graybeard (May 23, 2014)

I'll try and get one. A woman my wife works with father died and this was one of his tools. She's going to sell all his stuff, including a bunch of wood. I guess he had his own kiln.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 23, 2014)

Based on this link - http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16398 it looks to be a tenoning machine?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2014)

Wow, is that cool or what? Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## Keith (May 23, 2014)

I was leaning toward a tenon machine, my dad had one similar in his shop (refer back to my intro) that thing was scary, no guards and the cutterheads were right in front of a 5 inch saw blade. I didn't understand why he wouldn't let me use (play with) it.


----------



## Graybeard (May 24, 2014)

It looks like you've got it. I'll let you know what I find out.

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Man that's awesome. I would adapt it for an overkill belt sander.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vern Tator (May 31, 2014)

Yup Looks like a single end tenoner to me. I had one years ago when I has a big commercial shop, that and a Chain mortiser and you could make lots of joints pretty fast.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 5, 2014)

We visited last night and it is a tenoning machine. The belt is leather, very cool. The widow doesn't remember her husband ever using it, in fact she doesn't know where it came from. I feel sorry for her, the shop is full of stuff from fifty years of living there. I don't think anything ever got thrown away. It was neat when I asked her about all the tile supplies. She and her husband made half tiles to sell. She said we quit, there was no money in it.

Thanks for the suggestions and comments.

Graybeard


----------

